# Crysis randomly crashes, please help



## S3ZHUR (May 13, 2007)

I recently purchased Crysis, and despite being an extremely beautiful game, it is also extremely buggy. While playing the game it randomly crashes (the screen freezes) and i'm forced to exit and restart the game (occasionally i'll be forced to restart the whole pc). I've determined that it can't be a temperature problem by downloading rivatuner and ntuner; the maximum tempertaures i've seen are 82 degrees for both the cpu and gpu (they both idle at 62 degrees). The problem occurs on a more regular basis during online play, assuming i can even get online as 9 out of 10 times i will simply be told that i "have been disconnected", without any further explanation as to why.
If any one could shed any light on this problem i would be most appreciative.

My pc is as follows:

-Windows Vista 32
-Intel Core 2 CPU [email protected] GHz
-2.9GB Ram
-GeForce 8800GTS with 640mg ram, ForceWare version 163.75 (i have also used 163.69 and changed to 163.75 to try and fix the problem but to no avail)
-DirectX10

From looking around the net it would appear that this is a very common problem, and one solution suggested is to change the memory clock speed to 900. Before i attempt that i'll first want to know what implications altering the clock speed will have (i've never overclocked anything and i'd like to avoid OC'ing if i can) and how i would even go about changing the memory clock speed. According to rivatuner, the current memory clock speed is 792MHz.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

First 62c for idle on the CPU is very hot, i would cool that down first. So open your case and clean out any dust from the CPU heatsink and fan, make sure you have adequate fans to cool down the case. Also apply thermal paste to the CPU if need be.
Second the GPU, all temps are in the norm. The new 8 series have been built to run hot. You start worrying when the temps reach 90-95c. Idle for mine is 65c and highest its been is 85c. Without crysis crashing once.
As crysis is a very demanding game for all Hardware many systems are having trouble running it. In the up comming weeks Crytek is releasing a performance patch that should fix some major bugs and increase performance a little. 
Also try Nvidia's beta drivers 169.12 as they have added extra support for Crysis. http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_169.12.html


Also leave the Overclocking only the 8800Ultra has a mem clock of 900 (i think)


----------



## S3ZHUR (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the response Aus_Karlos, unfortunately things haven't improved since downloading the .12 forceware.

Firstly, when i installed the software for the first time my pc hung during the installation (my PC then beeped at me a few times!). After restarting and installing again (this time succesfully), it appeared (according to the nvidia control panel) that the installation was succesful. So i dutifully started Crysis only to be presented with an error message "conflict with emulation software detected". I shut down crysis and tried again, this time succesfully (?). Unfortunately, the problem has not gone away like a good problem should; the game still just freezes randomly (it doesn't happen often during singleplayer, but i can expect a crash once every 20 minutes when online). 
If you have any other ideas i'm all ears.

With regards to my CPU temperature; i have cleaned all the dust out from my CPU fan and have managed to lower the CPU temperature by only 3 degrees (59 degrees now, ambient temperature is at 47 degrees), however the temperature immediately after playing crysis has dramatically dropped from 82 degrees to 72 degrees. Just in case i'm misunderstanding what 'idle temperature' means, the CPU temperature is about 45 degrees immediately after start up, however i assume that this would be considered a starting temperature and not an idle temperature. Do you think it would be worthwhile to invest in a better fan for my PC? Or would it be more prudent to increase the fan speed? (assuming this is possible and if so, how would i go about doing it?). Finally, what is considerd a good idle temperature for a CPU?

Any advice is welcome.
Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

A good idle temp for a CPU is around the 30-35c and full load (when playing games) should be around 40-55c. Anything above those temps will cause shorten of CPU life and cause data corruption which is probably causing crysis to crash. On a cold boot (PC been off for a day) the CPU will go from room temp to idle temp. A CPU that is starting up at 45c is odd, this usually means that the fan and heatsink is not properly placed on the CPU or the thermal paste has worn off and will need reapplying. 
So buy new fans if you can fit them in. If your case wires are messy and all over the place its a good idea to tie them back with cable ties. This will allow much better flow of air through the case.

How big is your case and how many fans can you have and where can you have them?

To get a good air flow some fans need to take in cool air and others to extract it.
Front Case Fans: In
Side: In or Out (I found my case is cooler when i have this blowing cool air in as its by a window)
Back: Out
Top: Out


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your cpu is getting to 82c? you need a better cooler!


----------



## S3ZHUR (May 13, 2007)

hmmm, that news is more than mildly disconcerting considering that my PC is about 4 months shy of being brand new. Furthermore, the Pc was built by a respectable retailer (Quey computers, you might have them in aussie) and should in theory have been built with appropriate temperatures in mind. If what you say is true, it would appear that they did a ****ty job of putting it together :upset: The only modifications i made to it (these were done at the store before the PC was purchased) was to upgrade the video card from the gts 320 to the gts 640 and a new motherboard to support a future move to SLI. I think the PSU was left unchanged at 500. From what i understand, none of these changes should have the effect of increasing the temperature by the 20 degrees i am now experiencing. 
I guess it's time to phone them and ask a few politely irate questions!

BTW, I have a single fan at the back blowing air out, and thats it.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You might be able to get them to install fans free of charge as excess heat to hardware can void the warranty and damage it (but no guaranties). Also ask them did they apply any thermal paste because even without adequate cooling the CPU should not be around 80c more like 50-60c.
In respect they should of tested the system first to check the temps and to see the compatibility between different hardware.
One fan is a joke in most modern PC's as hardware today produce to much heat, it should of come with a min of 2-3 fans

Also in the future when you do upgrade to SLi you will need to upgrade your PSU to one with a little more kick. About 750w or greater will do.


----------



## S3ZHUR (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice karlos, I'll be sure to put a bit of pressure on them.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yea I agree those temperatures are way to high. What I just want to say is I have the same problem but ONLY when I overclock my video card to an unstable point. For example:

Stock Core Clock: 575Mhz
Stock Memory Clock: 1800Mhz

Overclocked Core Clock: 720Mhz
Overclocked Memory Clock: 2600Mhz

That is a bit high but I have great cooling so its stable but when I put it at these setting I get a crash after 30 minutes of play and sometimes just like you have to restart the computer.

Overclocked Core Clock: 750Mhz
Overclocked Memory Clock: 3000Mhz

I have an EVGA 8800GTX. I don't know if my post helps at all but I have same problem in Crysis but different system problem.

EDIT: I just noticed that you have a 500 Watt Powersupply with a 8800GTS. I would recommend at least 600 Watts so you have some head room.


----------



## S3ZHUR (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the response themisiek1.
When purchasing my PC i had originally decided on a gruntier PSU, but then backed down - as a student the cost was simply to high, i was already choking on the 3200$(NZ) that got me the PC as it currently stands, so a beefier PSU (that would have costed around an extra 200$-300$ from memory) was simply not on the cards. But when (if) i make the move to SLI or a someother GPU upgrade, i will unfortunately have to swallow hard and upgrade the PSU at the same time. 
That said, i was looking through my PC's papers and was unable to positively identify my PSU's wattage, the 500 under my profile's system specs is from memory only - do you know of any way in which to check the PSU's power? (and for that matter, the type of RAM in my PC is also a mystery to me)

Thanks


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Theres a sticker on the side of the PSU, it gives you make, model, Output (what supplies your PC with power) and Input.
All you have to do is open the sideof the case and pop ur head in for a look and it will be right in your face


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Um, if you open up your case to see the PSU sticker you can also take out one of your sticks of RAM. On the ram there is a sticker that will tell you the information. Otherwise you can download a program called "Everest" that will do the same.

EDIT: I do know a website that scans your computer but it may not be safe.


----------



## S3ZHUR (May 13, 2007)

Well, my memory is working, it was 500w. The RAM was a bit harder to figure out. Googled the model number and have now got all the relevant information. Taking my PC in 4 days from now, hopefully everything will be free (still under warranty thankfully) and quickly fixed.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrjt (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey there people ive found it and sorted it crysis wont crash if u pay in window mode.. ive just played it for 3hours and yes i did pause to get a drink and carryed on lol. never the less the game runs a loads really quick ive not bothered to try and change the display as i just wanted to get the game working. but before it was crashing every 3 or 4 mins wile playing and sometimes even on loading the level,,, But now its working and its a insane game intence too but hey hope this helps some people out there that are having problems


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Well if you fixed the problem then please go into 'thread tools' and press 'mark as solved'


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

its not fixed yet Sniper

couple things to keep in mind 
-no game is built for SLI so its a waste of $$$
-one good Video card will outperform SLI
-SLI only gives around a 30% performance increase for double the money
- selecting a good high quality PSU will save you $$$ in the long run (be it in 3 months or a year or less than a couple months)
-the best cases are the ones with an open front end with a fan right behind it
-The bigger the fan the less noise it makes and the more it can suck at lower Decibels

ask if you got some questions

I have the Antec 900 case with 5 case fans

2 x 120mm front fans sucking in air
1 x 120mm side fan sucking in air
1 x 120mm rear fan blowing out air
1 x 200m top fan blowing out air

and I have a aftermarket 120mm fan Heatsink on my CPU


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh nevermind, I got distracted and confused by a post by another user stating he had a problem fixed.


----------



## mrjt (Apr 30, 2009)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> Oh nevermind, I got distracted and confused by a post by another user stating he had a problem fixed.


To the above post,, as i hate to say it, it dont take a computer whiz to fix and get it playing. il explain it in easy detale for you 

1. start the game 
2. go to game options
3. go to game settings
4. untick full screen 

or if u cant be bothered to even try that coz you want it on full screen then change the display setting in the game options. 

But hey i compleated crysis warhead lastnight and im now thinking about getting the 1st one as im lost to where or if the sorty starts from the 1st game.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

@ mrit .. if you lok carefully at the date & time above the members name in the post that was just before your own, you'll notice that it says 12-11-2007.

I think by this time the original user has either forgotten about this thread, had his PC fixed but didn't bother to tell us or may even have stopped playing the game all together and moved on to more important things in life, like STUDY, EMPLOYMENT, STEADY RELATIONSHIP or anything that doesn't involve sitting in a chair all day pumping the keyboard :laugh: (I wish I could say the same for myself :grin

Whatever the reason for the thread still being open, one needs to check the "post date" before responding and since this is definitely a dead thread I am closing it with thanks to everyone that responded recently.


----------

